# Wifi reception OH SO CLOSE!! How to bring it a few more feet?



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

My mom lives in a retirement community that has free wifi.  I brought my Kindle Fire over there to see if it would work in her apt. and was sadly disappointed.  If I stand in the hallway at her front door I get a "fair" signal but when we come into the apt. we lose it.  I guess only certain apts. are getting it to come through.

I was told by the manager (who doesn't know a lot) that I can get something called a "hotspot".  Does it have to be kindle specific?  Are they easy to use?  Will this really solve the problem?  I only need it to come into the apt. about 30 feet but want good connection, not just "fair."  Any advice?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not an expert on this sort of thing by any means and have limited experience with them but... Hotspots basically take a signal from another device boost it so that other nearby devices can connect to the first device's data via wifi. I was always under the impression that these hotspots needed to be coupled with a mobile phone that allowed the connectivity (which would then use your phone's mobile data over 3G or 4G to create a hotspot for wireless devices) or one that you would actually have to pay monthly to activate a data plan for one much like you would a cell phone or tablet.

What I think you actually want, and probably what he means but doesn't really know the terminology, is a _wireless repeater_. The concept behind these is really simple... place it within range of the wireless signal from the retirement community then it will take the signal and send it out again, thus extending the range of the wifi. I've never used one so I'm not sure what sort of setting up they take, but I imagine all you would need is access to the wifi normally to set it up. You would just need to find a secure place to plug it in that's within the original signal, but close enough to you that this new signal will reach.

This is supposed to be one of the best values for your money out there right now...


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sort answer is there is no quick/easy/cheap way to do this. You could set up some kind of repeater, but thats perhaps a bit overkill?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

A hot spot is a cell phone or device that converts cell phone signals to wifi. You pay a monthly fee, so there goes your free wifi. (But you can use it anywhere, not just in that apartment.) I haven't heard of repeaters before, but if the hallway is the only place you can get the signal, you don't want to put it out there.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

If the people will let you do this, and the wireless router is in a place where this won't knock anybody's signal out, you can use aluminum foil and make a reflector to put behind the antenna and it bounces more signals in whatever direction you aim the foil. If it's in an office at one end of the facility, this might work. If it's in the middle of the facility, you'll knock out wi-fi for anyone behind that reflector.

I've had bad experiences with signal amplifiers, but I do know they exist. I haven't used one in about five years, but back then they were expensive and about as reliable as a Yugo.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Again, depending upon whether or not they will allow you to do so, and depending upon the make/model of the WiFi router there are any number of signal boosting add-on antennas that could be added to the router itself to boost signal (and not have the directional issues the the tin foil solution has).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would think if wifi is supposed to be available to all the residents in their units, the last solution would be best for all.. that the boosting be done at the source, one time, but they'd have to agree to do that.


----------



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you ALL so much!!  I understand what to do now.  There was a second situation where my daughter needs to get her signal up to her bedroom from their computer area downstairs and it was very weak.  I'm sure I'll get both problems fixed with all this great advice .


----------

